# gentoo eeepc

## polslinux

Sto pensando (e facendo LOL) di installare Gentoo sul mio Eeepc 1008HA...

Ho letto che molto tolgono la batteria per installare Gentoo onde evitare surriscaldamenti...il problema è che questo Eeepc ha la batteria non staccabile xD

Dite che posso proseguire tranquillo? Non c'è pericolo se lo lascio acceso stanotte vero?

----------

## oRDeX

Bhè, prova e facci sapere!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque in fin dei conti l'Atom non è un processore che scalda davvero tanto..ma personalmente non saprei proprio..

----------

## polslinux

hahaha ok provo  :Very Happy: 

mal che vada domani mangerò grigliata di eee  :Smile: 

ghghghgh

ora sto compilando il kernel...........................

----------

## armaoin

Sopratutto facci sapere quanto tempo ci metti a installare un sistema quanto meno usabile (X + wm + browser + editor etc.).

----------

## polslinux

Allora al momento sto compilando Xorg...

il kernel compilato come da wiki gentoo su eeepc1008ha mi ha richiesto circa 32minuti...

ora sto appunto compilando xorg-server...ho iniziato alle 20.44 ed ora sto al pacchetto 103/165...

----------

## cloc3

complimenti per il coraggio, ma a mio parere, non è questo il modo migliore di usare un eeepc. 

 si tratta di dispositivi costruiti esclusivamente per l'utenza finale, non per la compilazione. 

 la cosa migliore è la tecnica delle immagini live. 

 il sistema operativo viene creato su una macchina potente, compresso in una immagine squashfs e lanciato con un opportuno meccanismo di boot. 

 il risultato è una macchina sensibilmente più veloce, perché l'accesso in lettura è molto più efficiente, molto più stabile e molto più sicura. le immagini squashfs, infatti, sono accessibili in sola lettura e risultano immuni a qualunque tipo di aggressione malevola (per i dati, invece, l'accesso in scrittura resta garantito attraverso lo strumento del filesystem aufs). 

 ti consiglio, mentre concludi il tuo primo esperimento di compilazione brutale, di impiegare tutto il tempo disponibile per studiare questa cosa.

----------

## polslinux

Eheh è vero, non sono dispositivi molto potenti ma IMHO non vuol dire che non siano adatti alla compilazione...sono solo più """pigri""" (non c'entra niente sto termine ma mi ispirava scriverlo xD)  :Very Happy: 

Ok, grazie per la dritta, domani leggerò di sicuro quel post sulle immagini live!

Comunque non si sta comportando male anzi!

La base non è nemmeno calda, è un po' meno di fresca diciamo...pensavo colasse questo netbook e invece veramente non scalda niente! Ottimo!  :Smile: 

Ora sono a 141/165!

----------

## Onip

puoi sempre costruirti i pacchetti binari su un pc più "normale" e poi emergerli sull'eeepc. Io con il portatile faccio così.

----------

## oRDeX

Io, quando ho installato Gentoo sul mio EEEPC 901, ho utilizzato distccd per compilare in contemporanea sul mio core2duo e sul P4.

Ma penso che la soluzione migliore sia davvero quella di compilare direttamente su un'altra macchina e copiare successivamente tutto sull'eeepc

----------

## polslinux

La prossima volta farò così, con distcc o con squashfs  :Smile: 

Ora voglio arrivare al termine così...alla fine ieri mi son fermato a 161/165 perchè erano le 01.55 e crollavo dal sonno xD (sveglia alle 06.30...)

Appena arrivo a casa riprendo...e sabato mattina parto con Gnome...ahuhauuhahua

EDIT:

allora ricapitolando, ho finito con Xorg e:

1) come detto circa 32 minuti per il kernel

2) xorg-server (165 pacchetti) con varie use flags attivate mi ha impegnato ben 5 ore e 30 minuti...

Sabato parto con Gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polslinux

Ecco fatto...compilato anche GNOME  :Very Happy: 

Mi ci sono volute circa 9ore   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Complimenti   :Cool: 

Purtroppo il limite, imho, è questo. Se domani esce la versione x+1 di gnome, quanta voglia avrai di ripassare 9 ore a compilare?

----------

## ago

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> quanta voglia avrai di ripassare 9 ore a compilare?

 

a momenti paragoni la compilazione ad un lavoro nella miniera  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  LOL

cosa vuoi che sia...lascia compilare di notte in tranquillità!  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   quanta voglia avrai di ripassare 9 ore a compilare? 
> 
> a momenti paragoni la compilazione ad un lavoro nella miniera   LOL
> 
> cosa vuoi che sia...lascia compilare di notte in tranquillità! 

 

lol

/me ricorda il suo primo compaq P3 con gentoo1.4 su  :Very Happy:  e non esisteva ancora OO binario  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## polslinux

Ha ha no problema tanto di giorno sono a scuola  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Ha ha no problema tanto di giorno sono a scuola 

 

la tua miniera è sotto il banco, dove smanetti in umts ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## polslinux

ahuauhhua no no in 3G xD

----------

